# DBSTalk.com First Look: DIRECTV R22-200 Standard Definition DVR



## Stuart Sweet

DBSTalk is proud to present the newest member of the DIRECTV Plus DVR, the R22-200.

Special thanks to the field test team for all their help:

Gulfwarvet and Spanky_Partain authored the first look document, with the documentation reviewed by dcmead.
Photos are courtesy of the whole team including Button Pusher, dcmead, and Draconis.

PDF Document: R22-200 First Look


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I know you all love photos, so here are a bunch.

*Unboxing (no large versions available):*


----------



## Stuart Sweet

*Exterior (1 of 2):*

R22-200 (the "cover photo"): Large









R22-200 quarter view: Large









R22-200 rear view: Large









R22-200 (top) and HR21-200 (bottom) Large









HR20-700 (top), R22-200 (middle) and HR21-200 (bottom) Large


----------



## Stuart Sweet

*Exterior (2 of 2):*

Left Side: Large









Right Side: Large









Closeup of Jacks: Large









Closeup of Fan: Large


----------



## Stuart Sweet

*Interior:*

Broadcom 5325: Large









Hard Drive Assembly: Large









Western Digital 320GB Hard Drive: Large









Inside view: Large









Power Supply: Large









Tuners: Large


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Let me say, everyone involved did a great job... let the discussion commence!!


----------



## dmurphy

Whoo hoo!!

GREAT job on the First Look team!

Let me just say - the R22-200 is one of the most stable (and capable!) DVR's available. It does such a great job ...

To paraphrase an old cereal commercial ....

"CE tested, wife approved!"


----------



## MikeW

What??? No ATSC Tuner???? 

First....as usual....first class work guys!

I see that it will work with the AM21. So I assume it will down-convert the HD signal to SD. Being MPEG4, is it capable of receiving and downconverting HD only channels such as HD Net and Starz Comedy?


----------



## Draconis

Thanks to *Gulfwarvet*, *Spanky_Partain*, & *dcmead* for the first look document. they really did a great job.

The unit has been very solid since I got it, the only thing I could fault on it (design wise) was the missing RF jack for older TV's. But that was easily solved by using a RF modulator. I had no problems using it with a Philips PH61159 RF modulator.


----------



## carl6

MikeW said:


> What??? No ATSC Tuner????
> 
> First....as usual....first class work guys!
> 
> I see that it will work with the AM21. So I assume it will down-convert the HD signal to SD. Being MPEG4, is it capable of downconverting HD only channels such as HD Net and Starz Comedy?


Yes, the AM21 does work with the R22-200 (if you have HD on your account).

As to any other HD channels, it is an SD DVR and they do not appear in the guide and are not available to this unit.

Carl


----------



## mhayes70

dmurphy said:


> Whoo hoo!!
> 
> GREAT job on the First Look team!
> 
> Let me just say - the R22-200 is one of the most stable (and capable!) DVR's available. It does such a great job ...
> 
> To paraphrase an old cereal commercial ....
> 
> "CE tested, wife approved!"


I agree and so does my wife also...... I had very few, if any issues with this DVR. It is very stable.


----------



## Button Pusher

Great job on the First Look guys!


----------



## Mertzen

NO coax/RF out. That's bad. You'd be amazed at how many TVs we come across with only RF inputs or where the single composite has been taken by DVD, etc. :nono:


----------



## Wisegoat

So what is the difference between this and an HD unit?

They both have:

HDMI
eSATA
Component
Ethernet
Format indicator lights

What am I missing? This is an HD box!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Mertzen said:


> NO coax/RF out. That's bad. You'd be amazed at how many TVs we come across with only RF inputs or where the single composite has been taken by DVD, etc. :nono:


Very true, but a cheap RF modulator does the trick on that. Also there are expected to be supplies of R16s for quite some time. No the user does not get the advanced features but I would think the subset of those who use advanced features with those who have RF-only into their NTSC TVs would be fairly small.



Wisegoat said:


> So what is the difference between this and an HD unit?
> 
> They both have:
> 
> HDMI
> eSATA
> Component
> Ethernet
> Format indicator lights
> 
> What am I missing? This is an HD box!


You are indeed one wise goat. The sole difference is that the R22 does not output resolutions above 480p. That, and the inability to turn off the grey screen when changing channels, are the sole differences.


----------



## syphix

Great job, guys!! Question: If you download an HD program from DoD on an R22-x00, how does it playback? Or do the HD programs not show up as downloadable?


----------



## LameLefty

syphix said:


> Great job, guys!! Question: If you download an HD program from DoD on an R22-x00, how does it playback? Or do the HD programs not show up as downloadable?


I tried it - downloaded a program from Smithsonian HD on DoD and it played back just fine, letterboxed.

Anyway, great work on the First Look, guys.  :goodjob:


----------



## Mertzen

Stuart Sweet said:


> Very true, but a cheap RF modulator does the trick on that. No the user does not get the advanced features but I would think the subset of those who use advanced features with those who have RF-only into their NTSC TVs would be fairly small.


Ok, but people want their free install. So now the tech needs to carry RF modulators? And then have the cust call in ' the tech ripped me off' ??? 

You'd be amazed at how many TVs from the 80s I still encounter and the ones with just two inputs[ on RF one composite]. I even had a cust complain about PQ after he wanted the box hooked up to his VCR from 94 to his TV from 84. I kid you not. 

I get where D* is coming from but this will lead to issues.


----------



## cb7214

I guess im confused as to why it has the HDMI and component connections if it is a SD unit


----------



## Mertzen

cb7214 said:


> I guess im confused as to why it has the HDMI and component connections if it is a SD unit


Since it is very closely related to the HR2x IRDs. This box will do MPEG4 SD AFAIK.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes, it will work with the new MPEG4 markets. It will also output to EDTV televisions over component, like my old Sharp 20" LCD.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Mertzen said:


> Ok, but people want their free install. So now the tech needs to carry RF modulators? And then have the cust call in ' the tech ripped me off' ???
> 
> You'd be amazed at how many TVs from the 80s I still encounter and the ones with just two inputs[ on RF one composite]. I even had a cust complain about PQ after he wanted the box hooked up to his VCR from 94 to his TV from 84. I kid you not.
> 
> I get where D* is coming from but this will lead to issues.


I completely get you, and I would contact the people upstream in your organization to see how they are going to handle that for you. Again, for those who need an RF output and are in markets with MPEG2 locals, R16s are expected to be available.


----------



## cb7214

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, it will work with the new MPEG4 markets. It will also output to EDTV televisions over component, like my old Sharp 20" LCD.


oh ok


----------



## ATARI

Stuart Sweet said:


> Very true, but a cheap RF modulator does the trick on that. Also there are expected to be supplies of R16s for quite some time. No the user does not get the advanced features but I would think the subset of those who use advanced features with those who have RF-only into their NTSC TVs would be fairly small.
> 
> You are indeed one wise goat. The sole difference is that the R22 does not output resolutions above 480p. That, and the inability to turn off the grey screen when changing channels, are the sole differences.


So could (hypothetically) a firmware upgrade be done to the the R22 to make it into a HR22, basically. Or am I missing some fine detail?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Nice work on the First Look Gentleman.  

I can see from the photos that there is tremendous similarity with the -200 series HD unit. Much of the layout and contents are almost exactly the same.

Having worked now closely with the -700, -200, and -100 series HD DVRs, they all do perform virtually the same. That said, my own personal preference is the -200 "guts" inside, as I like the colling and a few other small details in the layout - but that's really purely a small and personal preference.

The information and photo work was well done. Thanks for your time and efforts to bring this to us all!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

ATARI said:


> So could (hypothetically) a firmware upgrade be done to the the R22 to make it into a HR22, basically. Or am I missing some fine detail?


No one's said it's impossible, but beyond that I have no information to share with you.


----------



## Thaedron

Nice work gang.


----------



## harsh

MikeW said:


> What??? No ATSC Tuner????


No surprise as the previous SD DVRs and the HR21 don't have ATSC tuner capability either.

The big surprise for long-time SD receiver and DVR users is the absence of an RF modulator as Mertzen pointed out.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think that it does help to put it in perspective to call it an NTSC modulator. This reminds us that NTSC-only televisions are no longer made and haven't been for a year. An NTSC modulator is really a tie to older equipment, and DIRECTV still makes a SD DVR (the R16) with an NTSC modulator built in. 

As with other legacy technologies, there does come a point when it has to begin to sunset. This is the beginning of that sunset... DIRECTV will still continue to offer some NTSC-compatible equipment, but the whole industry is abandoning NTSC in general.


----------



## dorfd1

if you use the slimline and you have hd access the hd chaneels would show up because it has an mpeg4 tuner.


----------



## LameLefty

dorfd1 said:


> if you use the slimline and you have hd access the hd chaneels would show up because it has an mpeg4 tuner.


Nope, not true.


----------



## paulman182

No, believe me, with every CE I've been looking to see if the HD channels pop into view!

But it has been a very stable, nice-performing (and looking) DVR for me.


----------



## MikeW

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think that it does help to put it in perspective to call it an NTSC modulator. This reminds us that NTSC-only televisions are no longer made and haven't been for a year. An NTSC modulator is really a tie to older equipment, and DIRECTV still makes a SD DVR (the R16) with an NTSC modulator built in.
> 
> As with other legacy technologies, there does come a point when it has to begin to sunset. This is the beginning of that sunset... DIRECTV will still continue to offer some NTSC-compatible equipment, but the whole industry is abandoning NTSC in general.


I can't imagine there are many sets out there without at least one video input. I don't ever remember seeing a DVD player with an NTSC output and there has never been an outcry about that. I suppose it's another step by DirecTV into the 21st century.


----------



## LameLefty

paulman182 said:


> But it has been a very stable, nice-performing (and looking) DVR for me.


Me too. This thing works very well, looks great, and has a HUGE recording capacity.


----------



## dodge boy

Nice job on the first look and welcome to the rest of the forum with this....


----------



## smiddy

:goodjob: Way to go gentlemen, superb job!


----------



## xmguy

LameLefty said:


> Me too. This thing works very well, looks great, and has a HUGE recording capacity.


Agreed. Far more than my other R15's.


----------



## rahlquist

Wow this is perfect to replace my daughters Dtivo with  Wonder how I can lock one in.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

What's with the on-board power supply? (The 7 inductors in the upper left of the board).

These things are getting simpler and simpler, it hardly seems cost-effective to have $10+ worth of inductors on the board anymore.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think that it does help to put it in perspective to call it an NTSC modulator. This reminds us that NTSC-only televisions are no longer made and haven't been for a year. An NTSC modulator is really a tie to older equipment, and DIRECTV still makes a SD DVR (the R16) with an NTSC modulator built in.
> 
> As with other legacy technologies, there does come a point when it has to begin to sunset. This is the beginning of that sunset... DIRECTV will still continue to offer some NTSC-compatible equipment, but the whole industry is abandoning NTSC in general.


The terminology doesn't quite fit. NTSC isn't dead, far from it. The baseband version of NTSC, a composite connector, not only wasn't deprecated a year ago, it's essential on all of the converter boxes that are shipped to get us over the end of analog OTA.

NTSC isn't just a gang of 6MHz RF channels, it's also the 59.94 fields/second signaling at 0.75Vpk-pk (is that voltage right?) that we see here. And that has to stick around a while. Or else how could people watch old videotapes or home videos?


----------



## Jhon69

Good Job!.A nice addition to the R22 family.:goodjob: :new_color


----------



## ThomasM

MikeW said:


> I can't imagine there are many sets out there without at least one video input. I don't ever remember seeing a DVD player with an NTSC output and there has never been an outcry about that. I suppose it's another step by DirecTV into the 21st century.


2 of my 4 TV sets only have RF (NTSC) input. And one (a 13" in my bedroom) was purchased in the late 90's.

The best RF modulator I've found is one from Cable Engineering Labs. It's output is NTSC MTS Stereo and it works great with the R22 series. It's about $50.


----------



## Drew2k

Great job as usual guys! :up:

(Interesting that this thread started in May!)


----------



## carl6

dorfd1 said:


> if you use the slimline and you have hd access the hd chaneels would show up because it has an mpeg4 tuner.


As LameLefty noted, not true. I have the Slimline, and HD service on my account. My R22 absolutely does NOT show the HD channels in the guide. It is not related to MPEG4, it is related to authorization for the channels.

Carl


----------



## bjflynn04

Great job as always with the First look guys.


----------



## dcmead

I have had more fun and flexibility with this R22-200 than I can put into words! It has been super solid and has given me no trouble. 

I'm going to have my H21 sent back and run the R22 for my office. All of the features just make it an excellent unit all around.

Proud to be a member of this test and this community. Thanks to all of the help an support from the DBSTalk members. 

Gulfwarvet and Spanky did a super job on the review and thanks to for the nice comments on the photos!  

dcmead


----------



## harsh

Stuart Sweet said:


> ...but the whole industry is abandoning NTSC in general.


Cable isn't bailing on NTSC any time soon. More than a few DBS subscribers still have televisions that don't have digital tuners nor line level inputs.


----------



## gulfwarvet

dcmead said:


> I have had more fun and flexibility with this R22-200 than I can put into words! It has been super solid and has given me no trouble.
> 
> I'm going to have my H21 sent back and run the R22 for my office. All of the features just make it an excellent unit all around.
> 
> Proud to be a member of this test and this community. Thanks to all of the help an support from the DBSTalk members.
> 
> Gulfwarvet and Spanky did a super job on the review and thanks to for the nice comments on the photos!
> 
> dcmead


Thanks for the compliment 

this was a group effort to put this document together. Thanks to everyone and a good job and it was a pleasure to be a part of this.


----------



## The Merg

Great job on the First Look guys, although I don't know if it quite lives up to the other R22 First Look! 

- Merg


----------



## oldengineer

Can you use an RF remote with this unit?


----------



## carl6

oldengineer said:


> Can you use an RF remote with this unit?


Yes, but it wasn't included (the RF remote). Only came with a standard remote.

Carl


----------



## rob316

My wife has been bugging me to get another DVR for the bedroom (I have an HD-DVR in my rec room and my son has the older DVR). Since this box has component and and my bedrroom has an Panny LCD I am going to order another one. If I order a new DVR will I get this new box or the older DVR?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

rob316 said:


> My wife has been bugging me to get another DVR for the bedroom (I have an HD-DVR in my rec room and my son has the older DVR). Since this box has component and and my bedrroom has an Panny LCD I am going to order another one. If I order a new DVR will I get this new box or the older DVR?


No one can tell you including a CSR. They have no control over what unit gets shipped to you.

Also I am not sure if DIRECTV is actually even shipping this unit. I know for a while and it may still be this way is the R22 is only being supplied in areas that the local SD channels are MPEG4 and it will be installed by the local HSP.


----------



## dorfd1

paulman182 said:


> No, believe me, with every CE I've been looking to see if the HD channels pop into view!
> 
> But it has been a very stable, nice-performing (and looking) DVR for me.


what is the mpeg4 tuner for?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

dorfd1 said:


> what is the mpeg4 tuner for?


Some markets SD locals are MPEG4 and the R22 will allow them to receive them. It is the only SD receiver that can receive them.


----------



## dorfd1

Michael D'Angelo;1726345 said:


> Some markets SD locals are MPEG4 and the R22 will allow them to receive them. It is the only SD receiver that can receive them.


What if you live in a merket where your sd locals are in mpeg4 but you do not want a DVR?


----------



## rob316

I live in NJ part of NY metro area are my SD channels braodcast in MPEG4?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

rob316 said:


> I live in NJ part of NY metro area are my SD channels braodcast in MPEG4?


NY locals, correct?

If so than no.


----------



## Drew2k

Mike's right. NY SD locals are in MPEG2, NY HD locals are in MPEG4.


----------



## rob316

Michael D'Angelo;1726707 said:


> NY locals, correct?
> 
> If so than no.


Correct NY locals, whe will they go to MPEG4 then?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

rob316 said:


> Correct NY locals, whe will they go to MPEG4 then?


Maybe never. The reason some markets SD locals are MPEG4 is because they are on the new SAT's because that is the only place there was room to put them.


----------



## betterdan

I still don't get why there is an HDMI connection (I've never seen an SD TV with an HDMI connection) and why there are 720P and 1080i lights on the front. Is it because it is just a test unit right now and these will be removed on the final box?


----------



## NR4P

betterdan said:


> I still don't get why there is an HDMI connection (I've never seen an SD TV with an HDMI connection) and why there are 720P and 1080i lights on the front. Is it because it is just a test unit right now and these will be removed on the final box?


This is just an assumption as I have no inside knowledge.

But coming from the electronics industry, sometimes it makes more sense to take what you already have and modify it accordingly to meet a target.

To retool front covers cost $$ and then there's more parts to inventory.
To redesign PC Board's cost $$ and then there's more debugging time involved, plus more $$ in inventory cost.

Somewhere someone may have decided that time to market and bearing the cost of a few extra lights and buttons and even HDMI support was better than a major redesign.

Or, there's a hidden agenda to turn it into a HR22 someday.
This I have no knowledge about, but anything is possible.

And my compliments on the First Look!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

dorfd1 said:


> what is the mpeg4 tuner for?


The MPEG4 tuner is for markets where the SD locals are in MPEG4.


----------



## xmguy

dcmead said:


> I have had more fun and flexibility with this R22-200 than I can put into words! It has been super solid and has given me no trouble.
> 
> I'm going to have my H21 sent back and run the R22 for my office. All of the features just make it an excellent unit all around.
> 
> Proud to be a member of this test and this community. Thanks to all of the help an support from the DBSTalk members.
> 
> Gulfwarvet and Spanky did a super job on the review and thanks to for the nice comments on the photos!
> 
> dcmead


I agree. A few issues but nothing big. VERY solid unit!


----------



## xmguy

betterdan said:


> I still don't get why there is an HDMI connection (I've never seen an SD TV with an HDMI connection) and why there are 720P and 1080i lights on the front. Is it because it is just a test unit right now and these will be removed on the final box?


What if you own an HD TV but don't want to shell out HD service fees. It's possible (not likely) But it's still possible.


----------



## ThomasM

betterdan said:


> I still don't get why there is an HDMI connection (I've never seen an SD TV with an HDMI connection) and why there are 720P and 1080i lights on the front. Is it because it is just a test unit right now and these will be removed on the final box?


It's really an HR21. But the HDTV features are disabled in the firmware.

The original concept was to let folks upgrade it to HDTV for a fee. That concept either wasn't possible or is being kept very quiet.

As for the HDMI and component outputs being active, it would be dumb to disable them since they can be used with SD programming....and a customer just might have an HDTV but not wish to pop the $10/month for HD programming from DirecTV...or pay to get an HDTV-enabled DVR.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Actually while the HR21 and R22 share many components, they are not the same unit. They are similar enough that they can share the same firmware but to repeat, they are not identical.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually while the HR21 and R22 share many components, they are not the same unit. They are similar enough that they can share the same firmware but to repeat, they are not identical.


Well they sure do look the same.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Actually the HR21 has a very shiny "piano black" finish and the R22 has a matte finish. There is a comparison picture in the First Look. The motherboards look similar too, and the actual "board" may be the same but several of the components are different.


----------



## morbid_fun

Michael D'Angelo;1726288 said:


> No one can tell you including a CSR. They have no control over what unit gets shipped to you.
> 
> Also I am not sure if DIRECTV is actually even shipping this unit. I know for a while and it may still be this way is the R22 is only being supplied in areas that the local SD channels are MPEG4 and it will be installed by the local HSP.


When I called to order a dvr I received a self install R22 and my locals are on 72.5. Was I just lucky?


----------



## carl6

morbid_fun said:


> When I called to order a dvr I received a self install R22 and my locals are on 72.5. Was I just lucky?


You got the R22 because your locals will be moving from 72.5 to either 99 or 103 in the near future.

But you also need a 5-LNB dish. If you already have one, then the self-install should work just fine. If all you have is the older round or 3-LNB dish, then you also will need the dish to be replaced.

Carl


----------



## zuf

xmguy said:


> What if you own an HD TV but don't want to shell out HD service fees. It's possible (not likely) But it's still possible.





ThomasM said:


> As for the HDMI and component outputs being active, it would be dumb to disable them since they can be used with SD programming....and a customer just might have an HDTV but not wish to pop the $10/month for HD programming from DirecTV...or pay to get an HDTV-enabled DVR.


Exactly. This more or less describes my situation. I recently purchased a Sony Bravia LCD HDTV, connect my R22-100 to it via HDMI, and am completely pleased. The HDMI connection provides a noticeably nicer picture than composite, s-video, and even component, so I'm glad it's there and active.

I do plan to upgrade to HD someday, but am not feeling all that motivated just yet. At this point, while I live in a market where HD locals are available, they don't reach to the part of the state in which I'm located (DIRECTV only offers SD locals this far south). Most of my TV viewing is from the locals, so I find there's no compelling reason for me to upgrade to HD yet (plus, I have the standard 18" dish, so an HD upgrade would require a new dish for me). For now I'm waiting, hoping that with the D11 satellite now online my locals will get an adjustment that lets them carry further (plus I'm hoping to learn of a plan to allow the R22 to upgrade to HD). In the meantime I'll continue enjoying my SD DIRECTV via an HDMI connection.


----------



## morbid_fun

carl6 said:


> You got the R22 because your locals will be moving from 72.5 to either 99 or 103 in the near future.
> 
> But you also need a 5-LNB dish. If you already have one, then the self-install should work just fine. If all you have is the older round or 3-LNB dish, then you also will need the dish to be replaced.
> 
> Carl


Ok. Thanks for the feedback. I will arrange a dish upgrade.


----------



## Supramom2000

oldengineer said:


> Can you use an RF remote with this unit?


You can use a RF remote, but both of mine failed to work with this unit. I had to stand in front of the receiver to get the signal to work. I finally took one of the RF remotes and just switched it to IR and now it works fine.

I believe there were a few others who complained of this back at the beginning of the trials.


----------



## Crunchy

I looked at this receiver at Best Buy today, where it was presented on the shelf as an HD DVR receiver. Here I am reading this is not an HD receiver, but a receiver that can receive HD signals and output 480P. I'm not an expert on this gear, so is there something I am missing? 

I checked out the carton and counted connectors. They looked like they were all there.... dual tuner, usb, HDMI, network etc. What has been stripped out? :nono:


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Crunchy said:


> I looked at this receiver at Best Buy today, where it was presented on the shelf as an HD DVR receiver. Here I am reading this is not an HD receiver, but a receiver that can receive HD signals and output 480P. I'm not an expert on this gear, so is there something I am missing?
> 
> I checked out the carton and counted connectors. They looked like they were all there.... dual tuner, usb, HDMI, network etc. What has been stripped out? :nono:


I don't know, and I hate to sound negative, but this is sure going to confuse a lot of people, unless there's something D* isn't telling us.


----------



## willis3

Are these units for sale anywhere?


----------



## or270

Crunchy said:


> I looked at this receiver at Best Buy today, where it was presented on the shelf as an HD DVR receiver. Here I am reading this is not an HD receiver, but a receiver that can receive HD signals and output 480P. I'm not an expert on this gear, so is there something I am missing?
> 
> I checked out the carton and counted connectors. They looked like they were all there.... dual tuner, usb, HDMI, network etc. What has been stripped out? :nono:


It does not receive HD signals, Sounds like the problem is with Best Buy.


----------



## Kithron

Hmm it looks interesting, but the no RF connector for older tv's might be a problem for some people.


----------



## paulman182

or270 said:


> It does not receive HD signals, Sounds like the problem is with Best Buy.


Right, sounds like BB made the mistake here. The R22 I have does not mention HD anywhere on the box and does not even show the HD channels in its guide.

I am hoping the "software-download- to-HD" rumor is true, however.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Technically an R22 can receive OTA HD signals if you pair it with an AM21. It is also capable in hardware of decoding MPEG4 HD signals, but that is currently turned off in the software. You all are correct that Best Buy is being misleading.


----------



## LameLefty

> You guys posting "high five" must be employed by Dave*


Um, no. We're "high five'ing" (your term not mine) because the folks who did the First Look document did a good job. We're also posting because the folks who field tested it (ahem) did a good job.

The box does what it does, period. Whether it will ever do more, that's up to Directv. The hardware internals are certainly capable of HD but so what? It's currently being sent out by Directv only to markets receiving MPEG4 SD locals. Anything else is speculative.

Take your beef to Best Buy and stop ranting at us. 

P.S. No, I don't work for "Dave*", though I've been a Directv sub since 1997.


----------



## Supramom2000

LameLefty said:


> Um, no. We're "high five'ing" (your term not mine) because the folks who did the First Look document did a good job. We're also posting because the folks who field tested it (ahem) did a good job.
> 
> The box does what it does, period. Whether it will ever do more, that's up to Directv. The hardware internals are certainly capable of HD but so what? It's currently being sent out by Directv only to markets receiving MPEG4 SD locals. Anything else is speculative.
> 
> Take your beef to Best Buy and stop ranting at us.
> 
> P.S. No, I don't work for "Dave*", though I've been a Directv sub since 1997.


+1. Thanks for the insult Crunchy.

I was privileged enough to test both R22 units and absolutely love the R22 over the R15. Others have different views. That's America!! I think this unit is a great option for those who want all the fun of the HD DVR without paying the HD service - and that would be me!! If you can't afford it - which I could not have on my own - then don't bash those of us who were trying to help out all D subscribers and have a little fun while doing so.


----------



## Draconis

LameLefty said:


> Um, no. We're "high five'ing" (your term not mine) because the folks who did the First Look document did a good job. We're also posting because the folks who field tested it (ahem) did a good job.
> 
> The box does what it does, period. Whether it will ever do more, that's up to Directv. The hardware internals are certainly capable of HD but so what? It's currently being sent out by Directv only to markets receiving MPEG4 SD locals. Anything else is speculative.
> 
> Take your beef to Best Buy and stop ranting at us.
> 
> P.S. No, I don't work for "Dave*", though I've been a Directv sub since 1997.





Supramom2000 said:


> +1. Thanks for the insult Crunchy.
> 
> I was privileged enough to test both R22 units and absolutely love the R22 over the R15. Others have different views. That's America!! I think this unit is a great option for those who want all the fun of the HD DVR without paying the HD service - and that would be me!! If you can't afford it - which I could not have on my own - then don't bash those of us who were trying to help out all D subscribers and have a little fun while doing so.


+2

I also field tested the R22-200 and found it superior to the current R15/16's. Yes, it is not a HD receiver, but is also has a greater recording capacity than the R15/16's. It also has the ability to download VoD content, and stream pictures/audio/video from a PC. (Just to name a few of the improvements.)

As for the unit being marked as a HD DVR at the store, it was most likely a mistake on Best Buy's part and was not a deliberate attempt at misdirection. If you are angry direct it at the right person, such as the person/group responsible for the error. Not at a group of total strangers.

Finally, no&#8230; I do not work for "Dave*" or DirecTV either. I'm just a user who enjoys playing with new technologies that was given a unique chance to test something new.


----------



## dcmead

Crunchy said:


> .....I looked on the back of the carton for the necessary connectors. I found the dual tuner inputs, the USB jack for the AM21, video outputs and more importantly an HDMI output (which should support 1080i) . The shelf tag said HD-DVR. If I had been an impulsive buyer, I might have bought the box home. Later when I connected that box to to my HDTV television I would have have noticed the defect and I would have been back at BB returns, angry for the deception.
> 
> I spent a good five minutes reading the box. I never noticed the specification that remarked that 1080i format was not available on gear marked "HD". I guess it didn't occur to me to check for 1080i on an "HD-DVR" spec receiver. I did not notice any spec difference to the HR21. This receiver was marked as HD-DVR. To me, HD means it provides HD capable output. It does not mean it is equivalent to the government subsidized OTA box that costs consumer only $20 after rebate and no subscription or contractual obligation. One would not pay for an HDTV blu ray and expect 480P output.......


I'm a bit confused on a couple of issues here:

First of all, all of us who tested the R22-200 received the test units in plain brown boxes that simply stated "DVR" on them. We have NOT seen the consumer packaging yet. I, for one, will go into a BB and look at how they are selling it.

Second, a question: Does the packaging actually say "HD DVR" on it? If it does then yes, it is misleading. If it doesn't then BB needs to fix their advertising.

As for us who tested it, we are not employed by DirecTV or Dave or anyone else as testers. We are testers because we actually test these things! Good or bad, we report the results. No favors from anyone.

dcmead


----------



## Drew2k

Who the blink is Dave?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Way back when, "Dave" was a common term for DIRECTV.


----------



## Drew2k

Stuart Sweet said:


> Way back when, "Dave" was a common term for DIRECTV.


Ah. So it's as relevant as calling DIRECTV by the inappropriate abbreviation "D*"....

Got it.

Thanks!


----------



## dcmead

I went to 3 BB's today and could not find an R22-200. Maybe it's my area (Inland Empire, CA) or it's just not available wide spread.

I did find the R22-100, HR21-300 and a couple of others.All boxes and BB's signage were accurate.

dcmead


----------



## Supramom2000

dcmead said:


> I went to 3 BB's today and could not find an R22-200. Maybe it's my area (Inland Empire, CA) or it's just not available wide spread.
> 
> I did find the R22-100, HR21-300 and a couple of others.All boxes and BB's signage were accurate.
> 
> dcmead


I tested both the R22-100 and 200. Other than appearance, there are no differences. (Someone please correct me if I am wrong). If you like the R22, grab the 100.

PS - I do remember some issues with PQ for those who had older TV's. That was with the 100.


----------



## egnlsn

Can this DVR be used with a stacked system?


----------



## The Merg

Crunchy said:


> And SD televisions do not have an HDMI input. What is this output jack for, other than to deceive customers to believe the equipment is HD ready?


Right, but some people, myself included, do have HD televisions and do not subscribe to HD service. The HDMI and Component outputs allow me to get a true 480p input on my TV. I take advantage of the HD television for use with my gaming system and DVD player.

And if the labeling of the R22 as an HD-DVR was a Best Buy issue, it appears to have been corrected on the web as the R22 is listed as *DIRECTV - Receiver with DVR* while the HR22 is listed as *DIRECTV - HDTV Receiver with DVR*. Of course, it is still possible that the labeling in the store could still be wrong. Once again, if that's the case, then it's a Best Buy issue and not a DirecTV issue.

As for why they would build something that is functionally the same as a HD-DVR and then not enable that functionality... One possible reason is that it would allow DirecTV to combine development of their receivers to one platform. That way they can send out the same receiver to everyone whether or not they want HD service. For those that don't want HD service, the HD capability of the box is then disabled.

- Merg


----------



## zuf

egnlsn said:


> Can this DVR be used with a stacked system?


From what I can see, unlike the R15 line, the R22's do not have a built-in de-stacker. You would have to use something external.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

That is true. R15s are the preferred choice for stacked systems, until they upgrade to newer technology.


----------



## egnlsn

Thank You!


----------



## traviszac

i was looking to get the R22 but was informed not available in my area (San Diego), but even it if was i would not be able to use as it requires a B-Band converter (per equipment dept of Directv), i don't have HD and i wanted to know if it does require B-Band since no mention of this in first look information.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes, a B-Band Converter is required if your locals are transmitted on one of the newer satellites. For old SD markets you would not strictly need one. Nonetheless they should be in the box or available online for free.


----------



## traviszac

thank you
my locals are on the old sat so i would be able to use and get on demand, i will start checking around (Best Buy, Costco etc.)


----------



## Cedem

Does anyone know if it is possible to program the AV2 function on the remote to control the R22? I have three boxes in the same room and have an HR20 and HR21 both programmed into one standard remote, but wanted to also add the R22.

Is this possible?

Thanks.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Cedem said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to program the AV2 function on the remote to control the R22? I have three boxes in the same room and have an HR20 and HR21 both programmed into one standard remote, but wanted to also add the R22.
> 
> Is this possible?
> 
> Thanks.


Not using IR. There are only two IR codes for the HR2x's and R22 (00001 and 00003).

You could set the R22 to RF and program it for RF if you have an RF capable DIRECTV remote.


----------



## ThomasM

Cedem said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to program the AV2 function on the remote to control the R22? I have three boxes in the same room and have an HR20 and HR21 both programmed into one standard remote, but wanted to also add the R22.
> 
> Is this possible?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, the R22 can be set up for AV1/AV2. I have my R22-200 set up for AV2 on my IR remote. The remote must be programmed to send DirecTV code 00003 if you set the R22 for AV1/AV2. This may conflict with your HR21 if it is set to AV1/AV2 as it also responds to code 00003.


----------



## carl6

With an HR20, an HR21 and an R22 all in the same room, you are going to have to put at least one of them on RF remote. They all share the same to IR code sets, 00001 and 00003, so only two (within visual range of each other) can be IR.

Of course, you could set two, or all three to RF if you want.

Carl


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think we're past the point of discussing the first look... please start a new thread for future R22 topics.


----------

